# DX2 soft.



## haplesshacker (May 15, 2011)

Whatever 'soft' means?

Been meaning to do this since my, did I mention, good game on Friday. 

Took it out of my bag for our tricky first and second holes as a 'crap' ball, with every intention of changing to the Trispeeds for the third onwards. However after it performed quite well I stuck with it. Much to my surprise the thing stayed with me for the full round, which is very unusual for me as one ball per round is normally sacrificed! So that was another first that night. 

Back to the ball. I know that there are quite a few that like them on here, though I don't know if the 'soft' makes any difference. But it was perfectly good for the long and short game. Okay, our greens aren't very receptive, so I was deliberately playing short to allow for a bounce onto the green, so I can't vouch for that side of them, but for driving, chipping and sub 80 yard chipping, they were quite good. 

Only thing is, I have 50 Trispeeds, so I can't go out and buy DX2's!

One other contributory factor is that I swapped from the MP600 to the MX500 driver. Which might be why the ball went straighter to start off with. 

Anyway. From what I understand, similar, or cheaper than AD333's, so worth a go if that's your bag. At the moment, I'd rate it higher than the AD333.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 15, 2011)

An excellent ball for me for the winter and at Â£30 for 3 dozen excellent value.


----------



## drawboy (May 15, 2011)

I love 'em and as I cannot compress the pro v1's enough to get the best from them I'll stick with the Dx2's, they as long as anything else and good in all other areas. They are better than AD333's and defy anyone who has played both to disagree, the 333 as good as it is, is a rock compared with the Wilsons.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 15, 2011)

I love 'em and as I cannot compress the pro v1's enough to get the best from them I'll stick with the Dx2's, they as long as anything else and good in all other areas. They are better than AD333's and defy anyone who has played both to disagree, the 333 as good as it is, is a rock compared with the Wilsons.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes!


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2011)

I am also a long term convert to Wilson balls. I use DX2/DX3s normally or FG Tours if I find them on offer. No better ball for my level of ability. I have never understood the love for AD333s on here. Never have liked them and from what my playing partner tells me (who has used them for years) they have been getting progressively worse to the extent that he has now moved to Bridgestones.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (May 15, 2011)

Got to say I disagree here. I used to use the dx2 soft and have changed to the AD333 and got to say I much prefer the Srixon. I find it gives me more feel off the club face the the dx2, but can't deny, for the price the dx2's are very good.


----------



## RGDave (May 15, 2011)

I love them. Excellent ball, possibly a little hard for summer courses.
I'm using nxt tour a.t.m. but I shan't be sticking with them.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 15, 2011)

I play dx2, dx3 and srixon,  the dx3 are the best in my opinion but the down side with the dx range is they scuff/bruise easy.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (May 15, 2011)

I have never rated or got on with the AD333. Never understood what all the fuss was about.

The DX2 is, to my mind, a far better ball and better value.


----------



## RGDave (May 15, 2011)

I have never rated or got on with the AD333. Never understood what all the fuss was about.

The DX2 is, to my mind, a far better ball and better value.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. The AD333 is a good ball but I find the players who like Dx2 don't like them.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 16, 2011)

really strange that dave, i come from dx2, across to dx3, but still love the ad333. i did notice saturday the ad333 were getting harder to stop so maybe time to shelve the srixons and switch back to the dx3's


----------



## kid2 (May 21, 2011)

I love 'em and as I cannot compress the pro v1's enough to get the best from them I'll stick with the Dx2's, they as long as anything else and good in all other areas. They are better than AD333's and defy anyone who has played both to disagree, the 333 as good as it is, is a rock compared with the Wilsons.
		
Click to expand...

+1....Every word of this is true.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2011)

The DX2 is like hitting a wine gum. I'm amazed it doesn't get stuck to the club and have to be peeled off. Golf balls can be too soft, and this is one of them. Just feels too unresponsive to me, especially off the putter.

Not keen on any of the current Srixons, (have tried them all).

ProV1 for me, although going to give the Bridgestone B330RX a go this season for a change, as I think the new ProV scuffs up a bit more than the old one.


----------



## RGDave (May 23, 2011)

You're just a ball snob murph.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2011)

Found a brand new pts wound yesterday. They haven't made these for 20 years. Used to be my ball of choice back in the day. Chipped it into the woods though. Not having that in the bag, or even the practice bag! New or not.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 23, 2011)

The DX2 is like hitting a wine gum. I'm amazed it doesn't get stuck to the club and have to be peeled off. Golf balls can be too soft, and this is one of them. Just feels too unresponsive to me, especially off the putter.

Not keen on any of the current Srixons, (have tried them all).

ProV1 for me, although going to give the Bridgestone B330RX a go this season for a change, as I think the new ProV scuffs up a bit more than the old one.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the Pro V1 is the best ball out there but, at my level, I simply cannot justify the cost.  

Tour pros and elite amateurs get them free so I'm subsidising them - no, I don't think so.

Saturday, I had 175 yards into our stroke index 1 green.  I hit a 6 iron.  My Wilson Dx3 soft hit the green and stopped about an inch in front of the pitch mark.

I'll take that kind of responsiveness.


----------



## RGDave (May 23, 2011)

Found a brand new pts wound yesterday. They haven't made these for 20 years. Used to be my ball of choice back in the day. Chipped it into the woods though. Not having that in the bag, or even the practice bag! New or not.
		
Click to expand...

pts wound from circa 1995?

I'd have given you good money for that.

I have a sleeve of three in my desk - do balls go off?


----------



## GB72 (May 23, 2011)

I have to say that on the greens I am now prefering the FG Tour. This has the best feel off the putter of any ball I have tried (and I have tried and lost many). They were a total bargain at the Â£20 I bought them for and I am glad I picked up 3 dozen at that price.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 23, 2011)

I have to say that on the greens I am now prefering the FG Tour. This has the best feel off the putter of any ball I have tried (and I have tried and lost many). They were a total bargain at the Â£20 I bought them for and I am glad I picked up 3 dozen at that price.
		
Click to expand...

I've not tried the FG Tours.  Once funds permit I'll be getting involved!!!


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 23, 2011)

On 'safe' holes Ive switched from AD333 to DX2. The Wilsons just feel so much nicer off the club face to me.


----------



## RGDave (May 23, 2011)

I have to say that on the greens I am now prefering the FG Tour.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what Mr Wilson Spine and his merry band of Fybrids would make of the FG tour.

Maybe I should give 'em a whirl.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2011)

Found a brand new pts wound yesterday. They haven't made these for 20 years. Used to be my ball of choice back in the day. Chipped it into the woods though. Not having that in the bag, or even the practice bag! New or not.
		
Click to expand...

pts wound from circa 1995?

I'd have given you good money for that.

I have a sleeve of three in my desk - do balls go off?
		
Click to expand...


Damn, I'm going to have to go and find it now.


----------



## drawboy (May 23, 2011)

Found a brand new pts wound yesterday. They haven't made these for 20 years. Used to be my ball of choice back in the day. Chipped it into the woods though. Not having that in the bag, or even the practice bag! New or not.
		
Click to expand...

 do balls go off?
		
Click to expand...

Our lass say's mine have


----------

